# What budget arrows fo 70m?



## Wladimir (May 24, 2018)

I am not Newbie, need good arrows for 70m, but have no budget this season for x10, can anybody help me with choice?


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

ACEs



Chris


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

Victory VAPs would be a good cheap arrow for 70m.


----------



## Schmul (Nov 23, 2018)

The Victory VAP are great, Shooting them on 50m and I think they will work great on 70m too.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

VAP's are your best "budget" arrow for 70M

My wife shot the trials that weren't the trials, with 1000 spine VAP's

A/C/E's are not, IMO, a "budget" arrow but they might be the best performance for the dollar.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

VAPs


----------



## Wladimir (May 24, 2018)

I never had VAPs and ACE, what about spine differences? I think about spine 500, I have Avalons 500 now, but they are too budget arrows for good result, I want something better. I have heard that X10 spine 500 are weaker than ACE spine 500? I have about 41-42 lbs by my length, what ACE can be compatible, 550?


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

limbwalker said:


> VAP's are your best "budget" arrow for 70M
> 
> My wife shot the trials that weren't the trials, with 1000 spine VAP's
> 
> A/C/E's are not, IMO, a "budget" arrow but they might be the best performance for the dollar.


Have to agree there with ACE not cheap arrows in a pinch depends on spine etc Easton Apollo Carbon 1 Victory VAP is what I would look at


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

ACE and X10 spines are pretty close in my experience.

Add 050 to the equivalent VAP since they are parallel shafts. So if you would use a 500 ACE, for example, then you would want a 550 VAP.


----------



## dunninla (Oct 17, 2018)

Wladimir said:


> I never had VAPs and ACE, what about spine differences? I think about spine 500, I have Avalons 500 now, but they are too budget arrows for good result, I want something better. I have heard that X10 spine 500 are weaker than ACE spine 500? I have about 41-42 lbs by my length, what ACE can be compatible, 550?


 That Steven fellow in Australia who owns an archery shop and makes the youtube videos moved up from 38# to pulling about 42# on the fingers, and I think he settled on 500 spine Victory VAPs. He had been using 600s at 38.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

I dont recommend Vap arrows past 50 meters. I find they drift way too much in the wind. ACEs beat them them all day long. 

I start JOAD kids on Medallin XRs out to 50 meters. when they want to upgrade or shoot 60 -70 meters, I recommend ACEs.

Lastly would be X10s or Nanos etc. But ACEs can shoot with you from JOAD and on the Olympic and world cup field. 

I also wouldnt consider ACEs that expensive when you can find them used in the classifieds on a regular basis at a decent price. The components also fit a number of other arrows. 

everyone has their go to arrows. 

Chris


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

chrstphr said:


> I dont recommend Vap arrows past 50 meters. I find they drift way too much in the wind. ACEs beat them them all day long.
> 
> I start JOAD kids on Medallin XRs out to 50 meters. when they want to upgrade or shoot 60 -70 meters, I recommend ACEs.
> 
> ...


Yea, and everyone has their go to budget too. LOL

Have you ever shot VAP's at 70? You might be surprised how well they compare to A/C/E's at that distance.

And A/C/E's are expensive. These are toys, don't forget.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

I havent personally. But i have two college age archers. One shoots Vaps, the other ACEs. In wind, the ACEs had better results on errant arrows. The Vap archer had to aim off more and groupings were always consistently larger. The archer shooting Vaps is a 3 time collegiate champ and the other is now an RA at the OTC (shooting X10s now). Neither archer a slouch by any means. But not exactly the same skill level either.

Also a few years ago, i shot on a super windy day with a compound archer. I shot 70 meters with X10s while he shot 50 with Vaps. 

Consistently end after end, i had better groups at 70 than he. I let him try my X10s in that wind. The next day he bought X10s and never went back to Vaps.

Of course all this is apples to oranges. Different archers, different skill levels etc. but i have not seen Vaps hold up to ACEs in the wind. Though i do have archers who shoot them against my advice. 

They are not an arrow i go to personally. I would rather see my archers shoot the medallin XRs than Vaps.

my experience is not a scientific test by any means. But i personally would chose a different arrow. I am not a fan. 

To each his own.

Chris


----------



## Schmul (Nov 23, 2018)

I shot the VAPs a lot of wind and didn't get a problem. I used small 1.8" Vanes. Had ACE with the same vanes and there was no big difference with my compound bow. I also have a set of ACE for my recurve bow and they are really good at 70m. I can only compoare them to the Avalon classic (which are worse), because I didn't have any VAPs for my recurve set up.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

How does Easton Carbon 1 compare to the VAPs? 
Nick


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> I havent personally. But i have two college age archers. One shoots Vaps, the other ACEs. In wind, the ACEs had better results on errant arrows. The Vap archer had to aim off more and groupings were always consistently larger.


Well duh, Chris. LOL You're comparing a $10 arrow to a $25 arrow. 

If the $25 arrow wasn't noticeably better, everyone would just shoot VAP's LOL

You gotta love the internet. Every time a person asks a question about the best product for their budget, the next six responses are usually suggesting they up their budget. Doesn't matter if it's arrows, optics, risers, rifles, golf clubs or automobiles. Happens every. single. time.


----------



## markel71 (Aug 16, 2018)

I've been shooting the Easton Carbon One's (600 spine) and feel like they are solid in the wind. For about $10 an arrow, I feel they are a great value.


----------



## Houngan (Oct 19, 2007)

Nick728 said:


> How does Easton Carbon 1 compare to the VAPs?
> Nick


I'm not good enough to tell the difference, but the Eastons are .003 tolerance and the VAPs are .001, FWIW.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

VAP's come in .006, .003 and .001 and are priced accordingly. I have no idea why someone would buy a .001 VAP, but that's just me. The .003's are very good arrows for the money and I figure if you're good enough to tell the .006's from the .003's then you should probably be paying for a more expensive arrow anyway.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Houngan said:


> I'm not good enough to tell the difference, but the Eastons are .003 tolerance and the VAPs are .001, FWIW.


Vap's have various tolerances, from VAP 6 down to VAP 1. I haven't seen many shooters, if any, that could tell the difference. So I was wondering about the Easton Carbon 1 vs the VAP's. I suspect there's little, if any, difference in accuracy but I'm asking about durability, component availability and price. VAP's I think are lighter than C1's couldn't that create problems? 
Nick


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

limbwalker said:


> VAP's come in .006, .003 and .001 and are priced accordingly. I have no idea why someone would buy a .001 VAP, but that's just me. The .003's are very good arrows for the money and I figure if you're good enough to tell the .006's from the .003's then you should probably be paying for a more expensive arrow anyway.


^^^This ^^^:thumbs_up


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

BTW, on her better days, my wife could hold red at 70 meters in a decent breeze, shooting 29# with VAP V6's. She was a 240-250 70M shooter if that puts it in perspective.

I never felt the V6's were holding her back at 70, and they were light enough that she could reach the distance without having to do any weird stuff like reverse the sight etc.

To me, that's the type of shooter that VAP's are ideal for. My daughter who was shooting 30# and working on her JOAD Olympian pins (she was a 275-280 70M shooter), shot CX SST's, for reference. They both shot the 2015 trials that weren't the trials with 1000 spine arrows. Wife with VAP V6's and daughter with CX SST's


----------



## Houngan (Oct 19, 2007)

Nick728 said:


> Vap's have various tolerances, from VAP 6 down to VAP 1. I haven't seen many shooters, if any, that could tell the difference. So I was wondering about the Easton Carbon 1 vs the VAP's. I suspect there's little, if any, difference in accuracy but I'm asking about durability, component availability and price. VAP's I think are lighter than C1's couldn't that create problems?
> Nick


Right you are, sorry, I was actually shopping both when you posted this so I was talking about the .001s, the Elites, which are price-comparable to the Carbon Ones. Elites are 145$ fletched with insert and nock, add points so 170. Carbon Ones are about 160 or so after you put together the components, so there's a substantial quality difference at the similar price point.


----------



## Wladimir (May 24, 2018)

What about Gold Tips and Nanos vs ACE? Have anybody experience?


----------



## The_Blue_Arrow (Feb 4, 2019)

I like my nanos


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

Like I said in another post this morning..... :wink: I'm very happy with my Carbon One arrows at 70M.


----------



## tassie_devil (Aug 15, 2018)

Sorry if this is a dumb question, but are all Victory VAP 166 the 'target' arrow? I just want to confirm the "Sport", "Gamer" and "Elite" versions are just words that represent 0.006 -> 0.003 -> 0.001. ie replacing the V6, V3, V1.

If so, in Oz, these:

https://www.tenzonearchery.com.au/victory-archery-m58/victory-vap-target-shaft-|-sport-.006-p1004/

... are pretty similar in price to CX Nano .166. 

Would one notice any difference between the Nano .166 and the VAP V6 - or would be a case of picking the prettiest logo?


----------



## DanInglis (Feb 5, 2018)

I've shot the VAP V1s and they are a great arrow. Currently shooting the Nano-SSTs which I love. Another option would be Victory's new VXT line. They are similar to the VAPs but are tapered on the rear end, might be worth checking out.


----------



## DanInglis (Feb 5, 2018)

Yes all the VAPs (V6, V3, V1) are a .166" diameter target arrow. The straigtness tolerance of the V6 and the Nano .166 are the same however I couldn't find the weight tolerance for the Nanos, the V6 is +/- 0.5 of grain weight per dozen.

Bottom line both are quality arrows by a reputable company, can't go wrong with either.


----------



## Wladimir (May 24, 2018)

Thank you, I´ll probably try it too


----------



## peanut_gallery (Mar 30, 2011)

I’ve been using the Nano .166 indoors and have been really happy with them. Demolished some points by hitting something hard in a bale and no cracks. Also some nock end strikes but I use pin nocks and replaced some pins but no damage to the arrow. 

I chose them cause they were one of the few arrows that are long enough in weaker spines for my DL. 

Indoor season is wrapping up here and looking forward to using them outdoors. 

I paid around $120 for shafts, pins and points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteelBuckeye (Jan 15, 2019)

Some good info here. I was looking for the same advice.


----------



## EvilGarfield (May 30, 2018)

DanInglis said:


> I've shot the VAP V1s and they are a great arrow. Currently shooting the Nano-SSTs which I love. Another option would be Victory's new VXT line. They are similar to the VAPs but are tapered on the rear end, might be worth checking out.


Yes I'm curious about those VXT. Has anyone tried them? How do they compare to regular VAPs?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I am curious how the VXT's will spine if they are only tapered at the nock end. Generally, that means you have to pick a stiffer spined arrow to tune, which results in a heavier overall arrow.


----------



## Gaetandu52 (Jul 21, 2017)

I shoot Victory VAP V1 Elite to 70m with XS Wings 50mm vanes.
Great combo for me.


----------



## Skropi (Jan 1, 2019)

I dont know guys, but I am of the opinion to shoot the cheapest possible arrow, Avalon classics, and wait till the budget allows for Carbon express SST or ACE's.


----------



## camperjim (Oct 22, 2016)

Everyone's idea of "budget" is different. I will worry about it when I can outshoot my Beman Flash arrows. When I got them years ago, I think they cost about $30 including components.


----------



## Team West (Oct 8, 2017)

I had good experience with the SST's at 30# at 70M... not THAT budget a price range, of course. But definitely more palatable to my wallet than the X10 level of purchase.


----------



## actpt (Aug 14, 2015)

Can't go wrong with Victory VAP's or Easton Carbon Ones for value, but the Easton ACC is also a very good arrow if you are looking for a small diameter that doesn't break the bank.


----------



## tunedlow (Nov 7, 2012)

Wladimir said:


> What about Gold Tips and Nanos vs ACE? Have anybody experience?


I shot ACE for a while till closer groups dented my arrows. I'd shoot ACE if they could take a beating better than my Xtremes. I've been shooting Xtremes since they came out. I like them a lot. Shot VAP for field too and they worked great.No experience with Gold tips but they should be pretty good. I was told about them coming out by a pro and I may try a set for my barebow setup and shoot them longer.


----------



## John_K (Oct 30, 2011)

I've bought some Easton Carbon Ones for use in WA Field this year. I didn't bother to weight match the components, but nevertheless the assembled arrows are all within 1 grain of each other. I'm very impressed.


----------



## Captain Kirk (Sep 11, 2016)

Either VAP v3/v6 or Carbon One will perform well on 70m - especially with draw weights below 40#.
Just keep in mind that VAPS are only offered in spine increments of 100 whereas C1s have 050 increments which can help in tuning.


----------



## wheelistadlock4 (May 22, 2014)

... and the question was about BUDGET!

Ditto Limbwalker "If the $25 arrow wasn't noticeably better than a $10 arrow...". 

Well it certainly should be.

For those of us that have been shooting the VAPs, they work better than I can shoot them at 70, that's for sure.


----------



## Black46 (Oct 16, 2013)

limbwalker said:


> I am curious how the VXT's will spine if they are only tapered at the nock end. Generally, that means you have to pick a stiffer spined arrow to tune, which results in a heavier overall arrow.


I'm curious about the thought process for developing this arrow that is supposed to compete with the best of the outdoor target arrows. I get the tapered/weaker tail section provides more clearance and arguably more forgiveness, but they are fat and heavy. The .630 has diameters of .235/.229/.206 and weighs 7.4gpi. I'm not sure someone that uses a .630 spine could even reach 70m with an arrow that is going to end up in the 330-350gr range!


----------



## peanut_gallery (Mar 30, 2011)

Sure you can, they’re just really slow and vulnerable to wind! 

I’m using the CX 700 Nano .166 and with the sight nearly all the way in and down at 31lbs OTF they reach 70m but you could probably count to 2 before they hit. I did just move up in weight though so hopefully they’ll be a little faster and I can move the sight out. 

I’d estimate they weight somewhere in the 350-360gr range. 7.4GPI, 110gr points, spin wings and pin nocks. I see if my local range has a scale cause I am curious what they weigh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBrunger (Jan 20, 2015)

So after reading and following this thread, how do the ACC's compare to the ACE's? My daughter is shooting fairly low draw weight, (25-26#) and is shooting a set of ACC's in the 3l-00 variety. I know the ACC's are a good budget arrow, is there a benefit for someone to bump up to spending for the ACE's at that low of a draw weight? 

Dave


----------



## BlasterMcMassiv (Aug 20, 2018)

Vaps


----------



## Alik (Apr 3, 2019)

DBrunger said:


> So after reading and following this thread, how do the ACC's compare to the ACE's? My daughter is shooting fairly low draw weight, (25-26#) and is shooting a set of ACC's in the 3l-00 variety. I know the ACC's are a good budget arrow, is there a benefit for someone to bump up to spending for the ACE's at that low of a draw weight?
> 
> Dave


At your spine both have the same weight in gpi, so you wouldn't get any advantage in terms of weight. The barelled design of the ace makes them more forgiving, but since you'll have to buy new arrows once your daughter increases her draw weight it really doesn't make sense to buy aces now. 

The lower spined (stiffer) ace are lighter than same spined acc.


----------



## slhsxcmy (Sep 26, 2018)

Personally use carbon ones and love them


----------



## Skropi (Jan 1, 2019)

slhsxcmy said:


> Personally use carbon ones and love them


Yep, I believe that Carbon One's, which I own, and Vaps, are the best budget arrows. I do aim to get ACE's or Carbon Express SST's when my skill develops enough to justify the cost.


----------



## Rod Heidemann (Apr 30, 2018)

Another vote for the VAP V1 the fly great for me.


----------



## JFQuest72 (Sep 11, 2017)

VAP's are a great budget option... I have been using them for years now.


----------

